# Argh, AB! Questions, etc...



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

So I won an auction on a gorgeous little green HF male last night and emailed the seller and I haven't heard anything back from him. I won a little green female yesterday and THAT seller got back to me immediately. How long have you guys usually had to wait? I'm to impatient. The seller has all positive feedback, but there are only 7 of them. I'm gonna be a little PO'd if I don't hear back. Anyone ever won an auction but never heard from the seller?


----------

